# RecipeDB - BH G-Banger (Saison)



## Tony (30/3/12)

BH G-Banger (Saison)  Ale - Belgian Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes I made this Saison and split it into 2 x 17L cubes. 0 min hops are cube hopped.Fermented one batch with 3711 French Saison..... ended up a bit one dimentional with just lemon....1.003Fermented the other with 3726 Farmhouse Ale and it was a bit overly fruity and also one dimentional..... 1.004So i mixed both batches strait from primary into a keg, carbed and it was one of the best lazy brewing discoveries i have made!!!!!I WILL do this again. This gave a complexity similar to 3724 Belgian saison but better, it only took a week to ferment and bombed out so clear without chilling it looks filtered!WIN WIN WIN    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3 kg Weyermann Vienna    2 kg Weyermann Pilsner    1 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 40mins)    30 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 15mins)    30 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 0mins)         34L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.045 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 25.7 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 4.01%   Colour 8 EBC   Batch Size 34L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Tony (30/3/12)

teaser


----------



## Thefatdoghead (30/3/12)

Jesus Tony your making me thursty!! Im out at sea on a dry ship  . Just so happens I have all those ingredients so she's going into my BH folder!


----------



## Tony (31/3/12)

That pic is unfiltered too.... dumped from primary into the keg, chilled keg for a week or 2 and then carbed.... the yeasts bomb like Barry C 

Edit:

A lot of people see Vienna and Munich malts as a specialty malt, but they are a base malt and do not make a beer over the top. This was 50% vienna and as you can see, its quite pale. Just adds a nice malt character that accentuates the fruitiness if you ask me.

cheers


----------



## Adam Howard (31/3/12)

Holy schnitzel. That sounds delicious. Amazing glass!


----------



## Thefatdoghead (31/3/12)

Tony said:


> That pic is unfiltered too.... dumped from primary into the keg, chilled keg for a week or 2 and then carbed.... the yeasts bomb like Barry C
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree. I'll be ding a Munich dunkel with 97% munich 1 and some caraffa so i'll get to know Munich much better.


----------

